# REVIEW: Musicar Northwest



## wilson_gau (May 17, 2012)

I have two cars installed at the shop. The first car was BMW F10. Looking at BMW forums, that led me to Musicar Northwest.

I do have a little basic knowledge about the car audio, so before deciding the install shop, I already purchased the items I need, CDT 4" component and JL Audio xd600/6.
When I get in touch with Musicar, they told me they have a different approach. They specialized in BMW and ensure me that the better option is going with their level 1, which will cost me about the same price with "selling my gear, plus the labor cost to install my gear." Their level 1 is simply Match PP82DSP. Their level 1 is simply replacing the stock amp with better amp, then utilize the DSP on the amp.
I was impressed with the performance for cost of an amplifier. I can also recoup some $$$ when I return the stock amp if I were to sell my car.

Last month, I did a full install on my DD - build log coming soon. I believe I went for the best performance without spending too much on gear. I have to say it was a really good experience and the attention to detail, professionalism, and the result are really really satisfying. Let's just say its worth for me to have 3 total trips to Portland, dropping off my car, picking up the car, and returne after the gear broken in.

I know I am very demanding and very detailed. Musicar match al those expectation. I would say my expectation is higher than any other shop, because I know their standard. I have been watching at the pictures from their past install on FB, so I have those "higher expectation" for them. All that I can see on my eyes were spot on, I am waiting for my build log pics, then I will share it here so you guys can be the judge. On top of that, Ken took a lot of times in tuning, plus we went back and forth when I gave him feedback on what I am looking for and he went above and beyond to ensure I have the best sound from my equipment.

In short, really good experience and I think they are one of the best shop in PNW - or even in the country.


----------



## SoundsGreat (May 14, 2019)

My input = tried to use these guys a few times, both times they started giving me info and then they just lost interest in helping me. Got the feeling that if you weren't going to go all in and pay top dollar they didn't want you as a customer. 

Better approach would have been to be honest upfront and say we only do systems for $xx.xx and above. I got that from some other shops and appreciated the honesty.


----------

